# Jacket/Pant Compatibility?



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

I currently have a FourSquare jacket, and would like to get a pair of pants that has snaps for the powder skirt. I know a pair of FourSquare pants would work, but are there others?
I know Special Blend has pants with the snaps on them... but do they have a different "alignment" that is Special Blend compatible only, therefore not working with my jacket?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

the snaps should line up. Both Foursquare and Special Blend are owned by the same parent company so the technical features of each company should be the same.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I dunno for sure...I have a FSQ Boswell pant and SB utility jacket and can see...Never wore them together as the pants are new. I'll check and see later when I start unpacking gear for opening week/end here in CO!!


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I dunno for sure...I have a FSQ Boswell pant and SB utility jacket and can see...Never wore them together as the pants are new. I'll check and see later when I start unpacking gear for opening week/end here in CO!!


Definitely check them out when you get a chance, and let me know.
I'd appreciate it:thumbsup:


----------



## _hungry (Sep 15, 2009)

What you can say about compatibility between FSQ jacket and burton pants? i know the burton cargo pants has Link ZIP™ Jacket-to-Pant Interface, but about FSQ snap system i really can say nothing..


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

goalieman24 said:


> I currently have a FourSquare jacket, and would like to get a pair of pants that has snaps for the powder skirt. I know a pair of FourSquare pants would work, but are there others?
> I know Special Blend has pants with the snaps on them... but do they have a different "alignment" that is Special Blend compatible only, therefore not working with my jacket?


I have a couple FSQ jackets and a couple SB pants, and while they all snap together, I've noticed they don't always align perfectly. For example the FSQ Stevo jacket and SB Empire pants line up perfectly, but the FSQ Coco jacket has the snaps closer together and therefore you have to stretch the powder skirt out a little to snap them to the same pants.

So it seems the snaps might be on slightly different places depending on the model or year or maybe even size, but they all line up if you stretch out the rubbery material in the powder skirt before snappin em together.


----------

